# [INFO] LIST OF BLOATWARE



## LuckyDuck69 (Jun 24, 2011)

Just a quick rundown for all of you Titanium Backup happy people. Find the original thread here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2317714

AccuweatherPhone2013.apk ------------------>
AlarmWidget.apk ------------------> Widget that can be placed in the Home Screen to see and set alarms.
AllShareCastPlayer.apk ------------------>
AllSharePlay15.apk ------------------>
AllshareControlShare.apk ------------------>
AllshareFileShare.apk ------------------>
AllshareFileShareClient.apk ------------------>
AllshareFileShareServer.apk
AllshareMediaServer.apk
AllshareMediaShare.apk
AutomationTest_FB.apk
Blurb.apk ------------------> An app to make Albums from pictures in your phone, and also allows you to print at random locations. Read more here.
ChatONV_J.apk ------------------> This is a chat application like WhatsApp. Market link
ChatON_feature.apk
ChocoEUKor.apk
Chrome.apk ------------------> This is a phone browser made by Google. Market Link
ColorBlind.apk
CoolEUKor.apk
DigitalClock.apk ------------------> Clock Widget that you can add to your home screen.
DigitalClock21.apk ------------------>Same as above.
DroidSansSherifItalic.apk ------------------> Alternative font type to use for your phone.
Dropbox.apk ------------------> Cloud storage application by http://dropbox.com . 
DropboxOOBE.apk
DualClockDigital.apk
Earth.apk ------------------> Like Google Maps, but with more features. Market Link
EasyFavoritesContactsWidget.apk ------------------> Widget for your Home Screen. It shows your favorite Contacts.
Episodes.apk
FWUpgrade.apk
FactoryCamera_FB.apk
FactoryKeystring_FB.apk
FactoryTest_FB.apk
Flipboard.apk ------------------> Application for reading RSS news.
FotaClient.apk
GroupPlay_20.apk ------------------> Application for sharing with other Samsung Galaxy devices Pictures, and Music at the same time.
InteractiveTutorial.apk
KNOXStore.apk
kies.apk ------------------> The Kies app to use for your phone and pc.
kieswifi.apk ------------------> Kies to use over Wifi. (Wireless)
NoiseField.apk
PolarisViewer5.apk
Peel.apk
PhaseBeam.apk
PhotoRetouching_fhd.apk
PhotoTable.apk
PlusOne.apk ------------------> Google+ (A type of Facebook / Sociale Networking)
RoseEUKor.apk
S-Voice_Android_phone_J.apk ------------------> Application to record voice, and make voice notes.
SHealth2.apk ------------------> Application for Health. Tracks steps, cardio, gym, etc.
SMemo2.apk ------------------> Application for writing notes. You can write notes on text, or use your finger to paint.
SPlannerAppWidget.apk
SamsungApps_J_Only.apk
SamsungHubUpdater.apk
SamsungBooks.apk
SamsungGames.apk ------------------> A type of Android Market where you can download games.
SamsungHub.apk
SamsungLearning.apk
SamsungMusic.apk
SamsungOCR2.apk ------------------> Application with which you can take pictures of text, and it converts them to text, and can also translate to other languages.
SamsungSans.apk
SamsungVideo.apk ------------------> Application to watch videos on your phone.
SamsungWatchON.apk ------------------> Application to turn ON and OFF TVs. around your house, office, etc.
SamsungWidget_ProgramMonitor.apk
SimpleWidget.apk ------------------> Widget to place on Homescreen. All it does is display a number of how many apps you have currently running in the background.
StoryAlbumWidget.apk
SyncmlDM.apk
SyncmlDS.apk
talk.apk ------------------> Application by Google to talk with your Gmail friends/contacts (Gtalk , Google Talk)
talkback.apk
TravelService.apk
TravelWidget.apk
TrimApp_phone_J.apk
TripAdvisor.apk ------------------> TripAdvisor.com application. To help you plan trips, hotels, etc.
WeatherWidgetDaemon.apk ------------------> Widget that you can place on the HomeScreen and will tell you the weather.
YahoonewsPhone2013.apk ------------------> Application by Yahoo.com to read news.
YahoostockPhone2013.apk ------------------> Application by Yahoo.com to check Stocks $.
YouTube.apk ------------------> Youtube.com application. An application to watch Youtube.com videos.
Com2usPoker_ASGC.apk ------------------> Poker game app made by Com2US
KNOXStore.apk
KNOXAgent.apk
Match3VS.apk
Magazines.apk
Music2.apk ------------------> Music Application to play music on your phone. You can also download a music APK from the PlayStore.


----------

